# New to Egypt



## choren76 (May 15, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I'm a 31 year old Swedish guy just about to move to Cairo for a few years with work and wanted to get some tips and ideas how life is like in Cairo. 

I have been living as an Expat for the last 8 years in various places in Europe and middle east so you can say im use to living away from home. 

My company will provide me with accomodation but I would like to get some tips on were is good to live. From what I have seen so far Maadi or Zamalek seems like the places to be. I'm going to move here on my so don't have a family to think about when it comes to accomdation. Any Ideas were would be a good place to live for a singel guy ?!

Would also like to get some ideas of what to do in and around Cairo when not working, how is shopping, nightlife like ?

Is the Internet service as bad as everyone seems to say ? Would need some sort of broadband to keep in touch with the outside work if you knwo what I mean. 

Were is the best places to meet up with other Expats and is there a good expat community around ? Would like to join some sort of club so any recomendations?

Sorry for the 1001 questions but I always find you shouldn't be afraid of asking people how knows.

Thanks / Tommy


----------

